# ATTENTION CVA OWNERS!!



## Bo0YaA

After buying a Bergarra barrel for my Thompson Pro Hunter in the .50 cal muzzy I did a little searching for info about them. It turns out that Bergarra is the same barrel manufacturer of the CVA Optima and other popular CVA models. Well it didn't take long to find out some pretty scary info about the known catastrophic failures these guns (and barrels) are having. As it stands right now I'm happy I have not fired a single round through this barrel and I will be putting it on ebay. Those of you who risk your life with every shot fired from your CVA might want to take the time to read this.

http://randywakeman.com/DangerousMuzzle ... istory.htm

There are also many other sites out there talking about the massive failure issues CVA and Bergarra are having. Like this one as well

http://www.chuckhawks.com/2009_CVA_update.htm

Here are a list of some of the known cases filed

http://cvaguncases.com/Case___Information_Page.html


----------



## ramrod

it looks like it is a Recall of In-Line rifle models with serial numbers ending in -95 and -96. still pretty scary stuff thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bo0YaA

The problem is they haven't changed anything from the recalled models to the new models. In fact if you look at the case files I would say 80-90% of them are from caused from gun models not included in the recall.


----------



## cbkalpine

So does the problem come with any cva muzzleloader, or just the ones that end in
-95 0r -96? I have a cva kodiak magnum in .50 cal. The serial number ends in -o4.


----------



## Bo0YaA

According to those articles its *ANY CVA FIREARM* ever made. The CEO admitted in open court under oath that none of the barrels that go on any of the CVA firearms are inspected for defects prior to getting to the US and yet they have a proof mark. As I mentioned above, most of the cases filed on that page are from guns exploding that were not part of the recall. If I were you I would get rid of that gun look at this:

59. Underwood vs Connecticut Valley Arms, et al, State Court, Ohio, Guernsey County, OH, 2004 model .45 cal *CVA Kodiak*, serial number 61-13-104092-*04*, injured 12/26/2007, case filed 12/17/2009, alleged failure that the muzzleloader exploded and caused the loss of the shooters right eye and severe injuries to his face, settled September 2010. This IS NOT a "recalled" CVA case.

In one of the articles it mentions a guy by name that is on staff whos entire job is to fly around the country and pay people off prior to going to court. This may be untrue but I find it strange how almost all of the cases filed were settled before getting to court. These guys have tons of money to shut people up.

I am not pro one brand and anti another or I would not have wasted my money on one of their barrels. I'm just trying to keep my fellow hunters from getting hurt.


----------



## Bo0YaA

Oh and here is a little paragraph about the word "Magnum" printed on your gun:

Could it get any worse? Well, actually it did. Thompson-Center Arms promoted “Magnum Muzzleloading” and “Anything Out to 200 Yards Is Toast.” Both Knight and Thompson promoted high-performance muzzleloaders, a non-specific term but commonly referred to a “magnum three pellet loads.” CVA / B.P.I. / Dikar was not to be outdone in the ad-brag department. Still using weaker, inferior, extruded barrel material considered as unsuitable by T/C and Knight, they started stamping “Magnum” on their guns. But. The “but” part is that it was all a lie. CVA guns were the same in magnum and non-magum versions, same steel, same animal. Even though the CVA owners manual warns the user to use three pellet loads only in “Magnum” labeled guns, it was a false, fraudulent, warning. The only difference was the cheap “Magnum” stamp on the gun, a marketing con that allowed CVA to sell the same old gun for a higher price.


----------



## cbkalpine

Thankyou so much for posting this! You have possibly saved myself and alot others from injury or worse.


----------



## Bo0YaA

Your welcome, I know there are a lot of guys on here that love their CVA muzzies and I just wanted to at least tell them the facts. Truth is the amount of failures vs the amount of barrels sold is a small % but once I knew about it I doubt I would ever feel comfortable shooting it and with my luck.....yup, no thanks.


----------



## 2litl2l8

This is old news, been rehashed and rehashed over and over again. They have not had any issues since the first recall of rifles made in 1995 and 1996, that could be blamed on poor manufacturing processes. Infact the only case that was not a recalled gun on the link that you provided is the first case and part of the serial number is missing. Keep you gun clean dont over load it with 270 grains of pellets, Inspect your firearms. And if you have a CVA made in 1996 or 1997 quit shooting it. I see the cases at the bottom involving rifles made in 08 ect. They were settled so we have no information about why the failure happend. PS, TORT law is bs.


----------



## Bo0YaA

You are incorrect, if you would like to read it again, you will note that almost half of the cases are from guns which were not included in the recall. I agree keep the gun clean and what ever you do, do not try a magnum load in a CVA gun. However, regardless of how many times its hashed and rehashed, the way I see it, CVA guns are unsafe. I will never own one and will make sure those who do understand they are risking their lives with every shot.


----------



## 2litl2l8

I saw that further down there were a few guns that were not in the recall. I own a CVA Optima, and I have to admit that it makes me nervous. Then again any gun has that potential. I just dont like how a few guns have had issues and people freak out and say all of them are bad when they do not have the facts from the cases, IE why the gun blew up. For example look at what the media reported on remington not to long ago. Anyway I heard about this issue about 3 years ago and I read the article and all of the following up info. The problem is that Barriga does not proof thier barrels. They put a proof mark on the barrel but they are never pressure tested which is really stupid. The other problem was the breech plug. The threads were cut too shallow. So check your breech plug. And pray I guess. I am glad that you posted this though because only 91% (I belive) of the original recalled rifles have been recovered. So this means that there are infact guns out there that are dangerous.


----------



## lifeisgood

Thanks for the heads up on this potential problem. I have a CVA optima which I love to shoot and now I am a little paranoid. I am not too worried about the breech plug issues, because the way my gun is constructed I think the received and strike plate will stop the plug from coming into my cheek if the treads fail. Besides, I can measure those and decide if it is an issue before I shoot it again. 

However, the exploding barrel thing is a big concern for me. I have shot it many times with standard charges and several times with magnum charges without incident, but maybe I was lucky. Does anyone know where I can get my barrel pressure tested, so I can feel more confident?


----------



## Bo0YaA

As you are aware I'm sure, if you read the info I posted, the optima is one of the guns which has repeatably failed.

Like I said before however, the amount of failures vs. the amount of guns produced is still a small percentage and each person has to decide if they want to play the odds. In my case, I know my luck and I chose not to.


----------



## bhiii

lifeisgood,
like you I too have an Optima Pro Magnum, serial number 61-13-xxxxxx-05, evidently that means it was manufactured in 2005 even though I purchased it new at Sportsman’s Warehouse in 2007. I have fired it at least 100 times with standard 100-120gr charges pushing 270-350gr projectiles. Never have and never will load it with a 150gr charge especially now. This news absolutely concerns me and I now am somewhat paranoid to shot it. There are a handful of cases in the previous links of this barrel exploding. I did not see any of this model and time frame of manufacture specifying the thread failure issue. Makes me wonder if the exploded barrel situations were related to magnum charges... Not me for sure! 
I too would love to hear more about getting my barrel pressure tested. I will definitely have the threads in the barrel measured to see if there are issues. Decision time…stay with the risk or start over with something new????


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I mentioned this on a previous thread, but it's probably worth repeating...A former neighbor of mine had his thumb blown off by a CVA barrel that exploded when he shot it. He told me he would have lost his sight had he not been wearing glasses.


----------



## RobK

This is old news, been rehashed and rehashed and rehashed and rehashed !!

Randy Wakeman has had a grudge with CVA for years and i don't give him any credit at all . I would NOT hesitate to buy ( i have ) or shoot ( i have ) a cva , it just a bunch of negative hype for Wakeman who is a JERK and his followers . Nothing wrong with the CVA muzzle loaders . Like any gun if loaded wrong you could have a problem . MY son shot one for years . Also , there is NO need for a Magnum load in any muzzle loader , after 100-110 grain most of the powder goes right out the barrel unburned , try shooting over some snow and see . It does make some feel more macho i guess shooting them MAGNUM LOADS .


----------



## Bo0YaA

Well maybe he does have a grudge I don't know, but you cant argue the facts. The CEO admitted under oath that the guns are not quality inspected before being imported and as a result a whole lot of them are blowing up in peoples faces. If you want to endanger your kid as well as yourself, that's your prerogative but please don't come on here and say they there is nothing wrong with CVA Muzzleloaders when all the facts say otherwise.


----------



## MarkM

RobK said:


> This is old news, been rehashed and rehashed and rehashed and rehashed !!
> 
> Randy Wakeman has had a grudge with CVA for years and i don't give him any credit at all . I would NOT hesitate to buy ( i have ) or shoot ( i have ) a cva , it just a bunch of negative hype for Wakeman who is a JERK and his followers . Nothing wrong with the CVA muzzle loaders . Like any gun if loaded wrong you could have a problem . MY son shot one for years . Also , there is NO need for a Magnum load in any muzzle loader , after 100-110 grain most of the powder goes right out the barrel unburned , try shooting over some snow and see . It does make some feel more macho i guess shooting them MAGNUM LOADS .


+1, This has been argued about for years and on several other forums. Here is a couple links to the other side of the argument.

http://blog.cva.com/the-truth-about-cva-muzzleloaders/
http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/index.php? ... 80.30;wap2


----------



## flyfitch

I LOVE my CVA. I have shot hundreds of rounds through it. I have killed many deer, elk, and rabbits with it. I agree with RobK. There is absolutely no need to stuff more than 110 grains down the barrel. I don't care what brand you own, over 110 gr. is a waist of powder and you are asking for trouble. Keep your bullets under 300 gr. and you won't have a problem killing any big game. I'm not saying that I don't believe any of this, I am just saying that I am not worried at all. I won't change anything.


----------



## bigbr

Stop shooting your Remington 700, because they are now on the bad list of guns with liability suits...Big


----------



## Bo0YaA

[attachment=0:ubmwok5x]Beating_a_dead_horse.jpg[/attachment:ubmwok5x]

Do what ever ya want just letting the risks be known.


----------



## Fishrmn

RobK said:


> This is old news, been rehashed and rehashed and rehashed and rehashed !!
> 
> Randy Wakeman has had a grudge with CVA for years and i don't give him any credit at all . I would NOT hesitate to buy ( i have ) or shoot ( i have ) a cva , it just a bunch of negative hype for Wakeman who is a JERK and his followers . Nothing wrong with the CVA muzzle loaders . Like any gun if loaded wrong you could have a problem . MY son shot one for years . Also , there is NO need for a Magnum load in any muzzle loader , after 100-110 grain most of the powder goes right out the barrel unburned , try shooting over some snow and see . It does make some feel more macho i guess shooting them MAGNUM LOADS .


If any powder charge above 100-110 grains is blown out of the barrel, then the CVAs (I know a guy who had one blow up and drive the "bolt" back into his face) are blowing up with basically 100-110 grains of powder igniting. That makes them even less reliable than previously described.

Fishrmn


----------

